# Cedar Boat Blind



## Addicted2Quack (Oct 8, 2009)

Finally got around to putting some cedar on my boat.
The boat is a 1872 Sea Ark tunnel hull with a custom built hard sided blind on it. The camo painted on the boat/blind is similar to that of a TDB. We bought a 50' x 4' spool of chicken wire and cut it into 3-6 foot sections and zip-tied cedar to that. I cut some clothes hangers down and bent them to make hooks to hook on to the hard sided blind. This way they are removable for trailering/motoring, and if I want to hunt cattails I won't be a green blotch. 
What are your guys thoughts? Will I be able to park this a few miles out in the bay and lay the smack down on some birds?



















I've also got a camo cover for the motor and a piece of chicken wire to lay across the front of the boat. I guess my concern is the open middle of the boat. We kept a few bushy branches to stand up inside the boat to break it up a bit, but I don't know if the birds will pick up on it or not.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

that rig is gonna kill'em


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

TOAST!:evil:


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

Looks sweet. Used to own the exact same boat


----------



## kozbones (Sep 7, 2010)

Looks great. It should do the job nicely.


----------



## Addicted2Quack (Oct 8, 2009)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> that rig is gonna kill'em


 
I was thinking we could use my boat as a tender for your duck-toon...could probably park my boat right inside it. You taking it out this year?


----------



## Branta (Feb 6, 2002)

he can't.

after those wind storms, it's probably still parked on it's side (vertically) somewhere!

that's how Otto got that kink in his neck! :evil:

(gawd, I'm cracking me self up over here!)


boat looks great and I love the removable panels - especially if it gets nasty.

thos cedar blinds get some kind of heavy - i mean TOP heavy. now add a bunch of freezing spray late in the season and nice lil clipper and... not a fun day on the pond.


----------



## Kidcanfish (May 12, 2009)

That boat will work fine, remember, when the divers are coming down the stringer they are typically no more than 6ft off the water... keep your head down and barrell up..... get the front of the boat covered and you got a great set -up.... i have an 18 ft flat-bottom grizzly with a cedar blind.....And when them divers want down they come down.....


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

Addicted2Quack said:


> I was thinking we could use my boat as a tender for your duck-toon...could probably park my boat right inside it. You taking it out this year?


would love to, its burning a hole in my backyard. these ND trips are suckin up so much of my season i can't take the time to put the tooner out.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

Branta said:


> he can't.
> 
> after those wind storms, it's probably still parked on it's side (vertically) somewhere!
> 
> ...


its ok now Russ, he got run over by the backhoe again and it straightened that kink right out. Otto had an argument with the backhoes bucket...and lost.


----------



## cigman01 (Oct 28, 2002)

Looks good. Got a seat for me? Duck Massacre!!!!!!!!!!! (Quote)


----------

